
My CSS3 Animated Resume - mattigames
http://ivanca.work/html5/your%20Startup.html
======
pooloo1
Its a great piece of artwork, and a decent portfolio for a programmer in a
sense.

What I felt could use improvement...

One, your photo made me feel as if you were not enthusiastic about work, or
what you do. I am not saying take a fake thumbs up picture, but at least have
a smile as it does change perception for employers.

Two, it was really slow, and I did not like the "typed" effect. It was great
at the start, but carrying it throughout the entire resume was really
redundant. I lost interest when the JavaScript comment popped in. Maybe a
Pause/Play/Skip feature?

Three, the sentence "I got deep knowledge about," bothers me, and doesn't flow
well. I recommend "have vast experience with," or pick your flavor of
adjective.

Four, instead of "Thanks for your time!" I recommend, "Thank you for your
time!" as it is more personable.

Five, ensure you are consistent with how you present things such as
CoffeeScript. Which you identified once as "Coffeescript," and in the
following slide as "coffeescript" with a lower-case letter.

Six, you only state you have "deep knowledge" of
Laravel/Yii/jQuery/Angular/CoffeeScript/etc and you never provide evidence or
proof. Instead of animating HelloWorldMyNameIs code, I recommend showing
actual products of that experience.

Just my two cents.

~~~
tytytytytytytyt
> Two, it was really slow, and I did not like the "typed" effect. It was great
> at the start, but carrying it throughout the entire resume was really
> redundant. I lost interest when the JavaScript comment popped in. Maybe a
> Pause/Play/Skip feature?

Plus if you look away for 5 seconds, you can easily miss an entire section or
two, and it ends on a screen with no summary, menu, or anything but the email.

> Three, the sentence "I got deep knowledge about," bothers me, and doesn't
> flow well.

It's ambiguous. Did he just get it, or does he mean he has it, or is it
because his English isn't great an he's mixing up got and have?

> Four, instead of "Thanks for your time!" I recommend, "Thank you for your
> time!" as it is more personable.

I had a teacher say to never end a paper with those, and I think it applies
everywhere. It literally adds nothing, it's complete filler. If I liked it and
found it interesting, I want to thank or hire the person. If I thought it was
uninteresting, the thanks isn't going to do anything for me. Look at most
other sites... Does Paul Graham not appreciate HN readers just because the
pages don't thank us at the bottom? Just send a thank you email after your
interview!

------
7dare
I personally didn't like it, it felt a bit gimmicky, like those 2000s
PowerPoints.

~~~
ddlsmurf
Likewise, no body has time for this when picking through resumes, it's
annoying enough as is, no need to make me wait 20 flashes and 5 minutes before
I find out whether you do JS. It's also terrible UI design, as in, none, at
least a TOC or some way to move through faster.

~~~
nashashmi
Maybe nobody has time for this but these days employers are looking for people
who ACTUALLY know their stuff. And they will go through your GitHub and have
you sit in front of interviewers asking you to code live in front of them.

------
b212
I Googled "Ivan Castellanos" because I wanted to find your
GitHub/LinkedIn/whatever as it's virtually impossible to find any of these on
this page (unless you want to refresh and wait for another minute, and I
didn't).

And then first Google hit was this:

[https://www.ocregister.com/2011/08/16/arrest-in-fatal-
garden...](https://www.ocregister.com/2011/08/16/arrest-in-fatal-garden-grove-
shooting-of-man-22/)

Just link your profiles in the footer and please, please, please do not
animate them at all. If you don't do that and if eventually one desperate
recruiter googles your name... He will be surprised, because I couldn't find
anything excepting this murder story :/

~~~
tzs
It's even worse than that. If you Google "Ivan Castellanos github" to try to
find him that way, you get this:

[https://github.com/IvanCastellanos](https://github.com/IvanCastellanos)

But that is not the right Ivan Castellanos. The Ivan CSS3 animated resume is
from this Ivan Castellanos:

[https://github.com/Ivanca](https://github.com/Ivanca)

That one does not show up anywhere on the first couple of pages of Google
results. Even if we narrow the search specifically to Github by Googling for
"Ivan Castellanos site:github.com", it does not show up. Apparently, he
doesn't have his name anywhere on his Github pages, so Google doesn't find
him.

LinkedIn has over a hundred Ivan Castellanos profiles. I gave up when I saw
that so have no idea if you can find his LinkedIn that way.

------
hapnin
Very cool presentation. Perhaps change "I got deep knowledge" to "I have deep
knowledge"?

Good luck finding a gig!

~~~
kzrdude
Another language fix I would use: "I truly believe" -> "I believe" or "I am
convinced".

Avoid weasel words like "truly" and let the value words like "believe" stand
alone, or pick a stronger value word if needed ("convinced").

------
tigerwash
Nice demonstration of your skills, however I recommend you to change / renew
you photo - smiling would make you far more attractive for future
employers/recruiters.

~~~
phaed
Came here to say this. Like it or not, you're already fighting a stereotype
with your name.

~~~
barryhoodlum
Is that kind of comment necessary?

~~~
shard
I would say that it's a comment that's not good to give in polite company, but
something that one close friend would say to another. Sometimes brutal truths
or tendencies of society can be overlooked by some people or deliberately
ignored by others, maybe with altruistic intentions, but that just means that
those tendencies will be taken advantage of by people with fewer scruples.
It's best to acknowledge and be publicly aware of these tendencies, rather
than hide them away.

~~~
18pfsmt
Why would anyone want to work for someone where the applicant's name is
relevant? Think of it as a filter to get rid of shitty employers.

As someone who hates pictures, I never smile for them either. I find the
grammatical errors mentioned elsewhere much more important.

~~~
shard
I can think of many reasons why one would work for someone where the
applicant's name is relevant. Some include: lack of choice (the fact that many
people here can afford to reject jobs based on such things is a privilege that
not everyone enjoys), and the possibility that the gatekeeper is the bad apple
(unless you hold the belief that one bad apple spoils the whole bunch, which
would rule out most companies that many people here want to work for).

It's important to see the world as it is. That doesn't mean that one should
give up one's ideals on how the world should be; rather, it means that one
should clear the cobwebs away from ones eyes so that one can endeavor to make
changes where they have impact.

------
londons_explore
Might be an idea to have a way to skip all the animations... Or at least
accelerate them 100x

~~~
piefayth
Agreed! If we are being honest, I got bored and closed it before the second
sentence of copy appeared. I would assume an employer with a stack of
applications is less patient than me surfing the web on my couch on a
Saturday.

------
uxcolumbo
Good effort, but I think it's misplaced and those effects shouldn't be used on
a resume. Find another little project where you can show off your css3 skills.

Quick comments:

\- get a better photo, not a passport photo, where we mostly look like
criminals. Have a photo of you outdoors or another setting with more natural
light.

\- Coffeescript?!? Isn't it outdated, didn't the creator even say not to use
it anymore? Use ES6. Just tells me you're not good at choosing tech.

\- Last slide, can't click on your email.

~~~
was_coffee
Coffee script isn't outdated. v2.2 was released just last month. It still
ships as the default on rails as well.

~~~
uxcolumbo
Thanks for the correction. I wasn't sure hence the question.

But my impression is that CS is slowly dying or becoming obsolete and there
aren't major benefits over using something like ES6/TS etc. So choosing
something like CS would raise a question whether the applicant knows how to
choose technologies wisely (all in the context of working with other devs who
probably don't know CS and also working on projects that need to grow and need
to be maintained for years to come).

Bigger projects have moved away from CS: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab-ce/issues/20098](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/issues/20098)
[https://github.com/electron/electron/pull/4065](https://github.com/electron/electron/pull/4065)

------
mratzloff
A neat CSS animation demo, but a poor resume.

It takes an experienced hiring manager 5 seconds to make a judgment about
whether to invest more time in reading a resume. I might give it a temporary
reprieve because of the novelty, but once it became clear it was full of empty
claims instead of demonstrated experience (in anything other than CSS
animation) I would move on.

------
kzrdude
Text has a benefit over animations and videos — the reader sets their own
pace, and they decide what part to look closely at.

Yes, they will skim over it and get a whole picture view of the information,
zooming in on interesting parts, but I think that's part of what's expected to
be possible. If we can't skim ahead to what we care about, we might even
ignore this resume, or this website, or this ad, or whatever the item in
question happens to be, and look for the next one.

------
mike-cardwell
Include your github link again on the last page so people don't have to
rewatch the presentation if they missed it the first time.

------
originalsimba
cute, but the speed is too slow. reminds me of dialup. I liked the typed
effect but it could go a lot faster.

------
londons_explore
Having "%20" in the URL isn't giving me confidence...

------
starik36
Very cool. Somewhat off-topic question. Looking through the source I see a lot
of vendor specific {vendor}-transform css rules. And I see that on lots of
other sites too.

From
[https://caniuse.com/#search=transform](https://caniuse.com/#search=transform)
it looks like non-vendor transform is supported pretty much everywhere
including IE.

Why do I keep on seeing vendor specific transform prefixes?

~~~
epmatsw
If I had to guess, this site is super old. Using JQuery 1.7.1, Coffeescript, a
bunch of script tags (no bundling, etc), calling CSS "CSS3" and including
"HTML5" in the title, pre-iOS7-style icons, etc. Looks like somthing made in
2010ish.

Edit: Last updated 2015
[https://github.com/Ivanca/PresentationIvan](https://github.com/Ivanca/PresentationIvan)

------
Log1x
I don't think I've ever closed a browser tab so fast. Do you really think a
recruiter is going to sit through this clunky thing for 5 minutes?

~~~
nkozyra
I don't think a recruiter is the target audience for something like this.

------
snyderjwayne
I enjoyed this. Maybe rename as your buisness card? I think this is a nice
intro but maybe not the final product.

------
archagon
In video game fashion, clicking should fast-forward the current screen, then
skip to next on second click.

------
londons_explore
Perhaps minimize and compile together all the JS...

Not sure why you need a whole javascript python tokenizer...

------
togusa2017
not to be discourage you but i liked it artistically but functionality wise
its quite low. You are fighting with users attention span and you go to
present your best work asap on the web page. I hope i make sense.

------
k33n
This is not a resume

------
andrewmcwatters
It's too damn slow, dude.

------
sAbakumoff
Jack of all trades, master of none...

